
Mozilla will remove Panorama (tab groups) from Firefox - dumindunuwan
https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/tab-groups-removal
======
dozzie
> The Bookmarks sidebar is a great way to organize and access all your open
> tabs.

No, it is not. It's an terrible replacement for me, because it's a) bookmarks
system, which I use for something else, and b) I hate sidebars.

------
dumindunuwan
This is one of the best features unique to Firefox and for me this was another
reason to not to move Chrome. Mozilla embed stupid Pocket Stuff and removing
most useful features instead of informing people to how to use them properly.

------
aayala
:(

